# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Compendio de Normas UNE sobre calidad del agua

## Jonasino

AENOR acaba de publicar un compendio sobre las Normas UNE relativas a la calidad del agua.
Son 170 normas en total agrupadas en los siguientes temas:

    Constituyentes inorgánicos
    Constituyentes orgánicos.
    Ensayos de biodegradabilidad y    toxicidad.
    Evaluación hidrológica.
    Métodos de medida en continuo de vertidos industriales.
    Muestreo.
    Microbiología.
    Propiedades físicas y químicas.

Por si alguno puede estar interesado, éste es el enlace:

http://envios.aenor.es/Emailagua.cfm...243304&WA=6263

----------

